# Glock 19 vs Ruger P9 as a general home defense gun. General characteristics of each?



## red009 (Nov 16, 2011)

I want to get a handgun for home defense. I want a gun that will: 

Last the longest, durable.
Easy to pick up and fire. (Double Action)
Reliable. 
Has the safest design, aka its design is easy for a novice shooter, and prevents accidental discharges. 

BUT, NOTE FOR THE MOST PART THE GUN WILL BE SITTING ON A SHELF INSTEAD OF BEING DRAGGED AROUND ON THE RANGE. I don't intend to clean my gun and shoot it obsessively.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

red009 said:


> ..... prevents accidental discharges.
> 
> ........ THE GUN WILL BE SITTING ON A SHELF INSTEAD OF BEING DRAGGED AROUND ON THE RANGE. I don't intend to clean my gun and shoot it obsessively.


first, only the SHOOTER prevents accidental disharges .....

second, as a novice if you do not intend to become proficient with your gun or clean it i stongly suggest a.........

ROTTWEILER


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

*1) Last the longest, durable.
2) Easy to pick up and fire.
3) Reliable. 
4) Has the safest design*

1) Glock, tho Ruger makes a fine quality product for defensive purposes I feel Glock is beter
2) There are no safeties, all you do is have load the magazine, to pick it up rack the slide and shoot the gun
3) Reliable, thats like 1, glock
4) Has the safest design? A glock does not have the safest design, but the more "safety parts" on a gun, the more chance for things to go wrong.

Glocks are easy to clean, you should make sure to maintain your weapon over time despite you don't plan to use it that often

Also you MUST, I mean MUST shoot at least 300-500 rounds out of it before you just let it sit. Not only will you break in your gun, more importantly you will familiarize yourself with the gun during that period


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't know what a Ruger P9 is????????

Do you mean SR9? or maybe P90 or P95?

I have to agree with tedbear.... Accidental discharges atre the shooter not the gun. Gunns don't just go off in the middle of the night laying on the shelf. if you aren't going to become proficent get a Louisville Slugger. If you don't clean it you can not count on it to work when it is go time.

If you just want a gun to lay on the shelf and be a gun get a Kel Tec or a Jennings. They are both fine just laying around being a gun, guns.

RCG

RCG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Handgun ownership should not be treated casually--like taking home a stray cat. 

You need to shoot it and know how to clean it. You need to know that you can hit what you are aiming at. You need to drill so that the actions are as nearly automatic and ingrained in your mind that you can do it sleep-walking. That repeated action really works. I can recall working on my martial arts at a studio. We were made to do "rolls". That is we ran to the right or left and rolled onto the ground and ended up on our feet. We practiced this at every session. One day when I was running to my car in the rain I tripped over an obstacle in the parking lot. Instead of breaking my fall with my hands outstretched, I ended up doing a roll and ending up on my feet. I never missed a stride as I ran.

So repeating your actions, the draw, the aim, the trigger pull, needs to be done often and regularly so that you get that same auto-response from your body.

Guys who use a 1911 and carry cocked and locked will tell you that in stressful situations they cannot even remember flipping off the safety. If you practice a lot the absense of a safety is not an issue (in terms of speed to action).

I like the Glock. It is almost as durable and reliable as a revolver and the nearest to 100% reliable as there is in an auto pistol today.


----------



## jdw68 (Nov 5, 2011)

I would agree that any gun you use for home defense should be one that you shoot often, and you should also clean the gun after each time you shoot it. I wonder why you picked the ruger and the glock? Both are great gunmakers, but have you considered a revolver? They are durable, last a lifetime, reliable and have a very safe design. They also make a good guns for a novice who is learning to shoot 38 specials and using 38 +P for home defense. I would recommend a 4" barrel / service size 357 magnum (like a smith and wesson 686 or ruger GP100). I love Glock and Ruger semi autos, but just think a revolver may be a better fit for what you have described (though I could be wrong). That is as long as you take time to practice with the gun as much as you can. Hope this helps!


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

jdw68 said:


> I would agree that any gun you use for home defense should be one that you shoot often, and you should also clean the gun after each time you shoot it. I wonder why you picked the ruger and the glock? Both are great gunmakers, but have you considered a revolver? They are durable, last a lifetime, reliable and have a very safe design. They also make a good guns for a novice who is learning to shoot 38 specials and using 38 +P for home defense. I would recommend a 4" barrel / service size 357 magnum (like a smith and wesson 686 or ruger GP100). I love Glock and Ruger semi autos, but just think a revolver may be a better fit for what you have described (though I could be wrong). That is as long as you take time to practice with the gun as much as you can. Hope this helps!


 I also favor revolvers for beginners but you will find that not only are you in the minority on this point you will either be completely ignored or laughed at within these fora. That has been my experience when promoting a revolver over an auto in these fora.


----------

